

Google Co-Founders Talk Regulation, Innovation, And More In Fireside Chat - hepha1979
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/06/google-co-founders-talk-long-term-innovation-making-big-bets-and-more-in-fireside-chat-with-vinod-khosla/

======
zunair101
Google is working on something new. [http://geekthem.com/google-co-founders-
talk-regulations-inno...](http://geekthem.com/google-co-founders-talk-
regulations-innovations/)

